# SE-R Club of Hawaii - Kamehameha Day Gathering at NMCH



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

What: B13 rSTB Install/Mod day 
"Meet and Greet" 
Hawaii Food Bank Food Drive 

Where: Nissan Motor Corporation in Hawaii, Ltd. 
2880 Kilihau St 

When: Kamehameha Day, June 11th at 8am - 11am 

For those keeping up with the latest going ons, there was recently a B13 Rear Strut Tower Bar designed, developed, and sold through Advance Tuning. Being that there were a few B13 owners interested in acquiring this item, a group purchase/delivery was organized. Nissan Motor Corporation in Hawaii, Ltd. has graciously allowed the "Package" to be delivered to their offices in Mapunapuna. Well, it's here. 

Whether or not you ordered this item, whether or not you own a B13, as long as you own a Nissan, Infiniti, or Datsun, you are invited to join us for a small gathering at the parking lot of NMCH to socialize with other Nissan enthusiasts, check out what everyone drives, and just have a good time. If you or anyone you know is interested in coming down, let us know in advance 
(email [email protected]) as NMCH has generously offered floor mats for those who attend as long as we have a head count before Wednesday. In other words, if you do not notify us by 12 noon on Tuesday, we cannot guarantee a set of mats for you. Also, the mats are just currently limited to only Sentras, Altimas, Xterras, and Frontier trucks. 

The SE-R Club has always tried to give to the community whenever we have events such as this. This time, we ask that anyone who plans to come to this event, please bring a few can goods to donate to the Hawaii Food Bank, especially those who may receive a set of free floor mats from NMCH. 

For those who may be installing their rSTB or would like help installing other items (as long as they aren't too major), please bring your tools. 

Again, if you want to take advantage of the free floor mats, make sure you email us at [email protected] to reserve your set. 

Sincerely, 
Darren Calbero 
'91 Sunburned Aztec Red SE-R 
'91 Virgin White SE-R (anniversary gift from my wife) 
SE-R Club of America - Hawaii Region Representative 
http://www.SERCA.org/Hawaii


----------

